# Another brush review: Corona Sandy



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Picked up a new brush yesterday. It is a Corona Sandy, with Chinex bristles. For some reason I like the beavertail handles when I'm stroking out trim. Here are some pics:































I will be using it today to stroke out a bunch of trim with B.M. Waterborne Satin Impervo. Stay tuned for the results, maybe a bit of video.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Look at the trash on the floor of that truck!  (reminds me of mine!)


----------

